

Detailed analysis of Federal Circuit hearing: copyrightability is certain - josephlord
http://www.fosspatents.com/2013/12/detailed-analysis-of-federal-circuit.html

======
josephlord
Fair use is still likely to be on the table however although in this
particular case (unlike WINE or mono) I don't really see it as there was no
attempt (or need) to be compatible with Java.

